
What is the Insurrection Act that Trump is threatening to invoke? - billme
https://www.npr.org/2020/06/01/867467714/what-is-the-insurrection-act-that-trump-is-threatening-to-invoke
======
billme
Photo in the story [0], taken late today, is of Trump with the highest-ranking
military officer in the US Armed Forces (on the right, [1]) - and the US
Attorney General (on the left, [2]).

Trump intentionally left the White House to force his way through the
protesters.

It appears likely it is only matter of time before Trump deploys the military.

[0]
[https://media.npr.org/assets/img/2020/06/01/gettyimages-1216...](https://media.npr.org/assets/img/2020/06/01/gettyimages-1216828184_custom-
cfc599051b68e6558e330ca621acb266cff86ff4-s1100-c15.jpg)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_A._Milley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_A._Milley)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Barr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Barr)

